# Hitachi C12RSH Double Bevel Sliding Miter Saw



## Routerisstillmyname

WOW 320 for this? that's a steal. Good review.


----------



## Ken90712

Where did you get this for 320? This saw got some good reviews in a wood magazine a while back as well.


----------



## mrg

I bought it at Lowes, my wife has this knack with finding coupons and such. She had sent for a coupon saying that we had moved so it was 20% off. The reg price at lowes is $399. Even at that price it's a steal.


----------



## oldcans

They are selling these saws right now at Costco for $349. I bought one last winter and am very happy with it. It has very accurate stops and the laser makes it really easy to hit the desired marks. If your spouse is looking for a Christmas present for you a saw like this would make a great "surprise"


----------



## CampD

Same here August,
Paid about the same 3+ yrs ago with digital read-out.
Mine is used mainly in the shop and has stayed true. Only time I take it on a job or need a saw this big is 
when I have a stair project and this is where it shines.
Very nice saw even with-out the read-out.


----------



## mrg

August,

C12LSH is the one with the LCD readout and the C12RSH is the one without the readout. RSH is the Lowes one which is the one I bought with a moving discount. They are the same saw except one has a LCD readout. I had my eye on this saw for a while. The prices are a over the place on these saws. I looked at the saw in Lowes and in two tool stores they had the same skew numbers and barcodes. Lowes just has a better deal.


----------



## Boneski

Been looking at one of these for a while now but they're freaking $900 here in Australia! What a rip off!


----------



## chrisd

I just bought this saw yesterday at Costco for $299.97 then walked across the parking lot and saw it at Lowe's for $399.99. They told me at Costco that it's a "Deleted item" which means they're not going to get any more in. So if you're thinking about this saw get a move on!


----------



## DCarrier

No Costco here in NE TN - I purchased tonight at Lowes and used my Military discount. $370 with tax. I just sold a QSRO arts and crafts table an it paid for the saw. I have needed a slider for so long now and based on what you fellow Lj'ers have to say I cant wait to fire it up. Picked up a Diablo 80 tooth at Home Depot to go with it. Now I'll search this site for a permanant installation table in my shop. Anyone hooked up dust control?


----------



## Bobmedic

I bought this saw after reading reviews and fondling it in the store (Lowes). My wife gave me the go ahead to buy a Kapex. Though I think the Kapex may be a better saw I don't think it is 900 dollars better. This saw is very well thought out and has plenty power and accuracy. I made a miter stand for it with extension wings and added the Kreg stop trak system and reproducible cuts without measuring have never been simpler. I have owned the Ridgid 12" slider and the DeWalt 12" slider and I would say this saw beats them both, especially in the price tag.


----------



## m3rdpwr

Lowes has this anywhere from 399-450.
I bought it at 399 and it dropped to 369 the next day.
Went back for the difference and used a 10% coupon while I was at it.
$332 out the door plus tax.


----------



## Ken90712

I have had mone for a few yrs now and love it, the only thing I would like to see is a little bigger working table on them. Minor thing as I just built wings.


----------



## doubleDD

Great saw for the money. Had mine 3-4 years now and no problems. We used the slider Dewalt at work and I thought they were a great saw. I prefer the Hitachi by far. A little initial adjustment was all that was needed to be dead on.


----------



## davegutz

Just got one. Hitachi is discontinuing this and the replacement's reviews are not as good. They still can be bought new at least for a while.

Mine arrived perfectly aligned from the factory. I could have used it to check my square. Everything you said is spot on.

Mine was $399 from Amazon.


----------



## m3rdpwr

Yeah, our Lowe's has the new one.
Assuming it's now called the C12RSH2!

-Mario


> Just got one. Hitachi is discontinuing this and the replacement s reviews are not as good. They still can be bought new at least for a while.
> 
> Mine arrived perfectly aligned from the factory. I could have used it to check my square. Everything you said is spot on.
> 
> Mine was $399 from Amazon.
> 
> - Dave G


----------



## davegutz

Yes. The new one is C12RSH2. The old one I like is C12RSH. Available here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7UJRI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

